# Belt - 2 Piece Flying Suit



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

Hopefully someone can settle a bet for me. One of the new OJT's at my unit just got his 2 piece flight suit and he wore it with the black/gold deu belt. He said that clothing stores doesn't issue green belts to AF (for flight suits or combats) and they told him the black belt is the correct belt for the two piece. I've never seen anything but a green belt with the flight suit in either Portage or MJ but I want something official to show him so that I can win some beer. It doesn’t say anything in the dress instructions or canforgens. Also, if they aren’t issuing belts, what is keeping everyone’s pants up?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

I imagine most people went to a Kit Shop and purchased a web belt with Unit or Branch crest engraved on the Brass buckle.


----------



## medaid (22 Jul 2009)

You... are kidding right?!

I mean... it's a belt! Get a web belt from any tactical store and you're good to go. A good riggers belt in OD... but seriously... mate... it's a BELT.


----------



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

I think you missunderstood. I was referring to the green belt not being issued. Yes, a similar green belt can be purchased, but doesn't it strike you as odd that belts wouldn't be issued for cadpat or flight suits? I still would like some proof that the green belt (and not the black belt) is meant to be worn with the flight suit so that I may collect my beer from my colleague.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

There was never a green belt issued.  There was a Black/Navy Blue web belt that was issued with Work Dress.  There was never a belt issued to hold up Cbt Pants.  Suspenders, yes.  Belt, no.  Everyone purchased through the Riggers or their Kit Shop, a belt that met their personal needs.


----------



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

Just so we are clear MedTech and George, I have two issued green belts and one self purchased 2 piece flight suit belt. It's not a money problem but I was hoping someone knows why guys that just arrived aren't given belts and are being told to wear the black dress belt with the flight suit. The reason I brought this up at all is because it looks ridiculous. Would you say the same thing if they weren't issued combat boots and were instead told to wear parade boots with there flight suits? Combat boots can be purchased just as easily as a belt but they should be issued. Also I find it odd that there never was supposed to be a belt issued for cbts, what do I wear my green issued belt with?


----------



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

Just to add to my last sentence, I was issued the green belt before I had a flight suit so the only thing I had to wear it with was cbts. As well everyone else I joined with was also issued a green belt no matter what trade. This whole topic is a bit excessive just for the sake of belts, what I am really trying to accomplish her is find dress regs on the two piece flight suit.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

All my time as a kid on airbases, I saw pilots and aircrew wearing "Parade Boots" with their flightsuits.  Ankle boots would be more accurate, because they definitely would not pass muster on an Army Parade.

They also had very good Flight Boots, for all seasons.  Cbt Boots were seldom seen on an "Air Base", except perhaps if some Army or Tac Hel pilots were in town.


----------



## medaid (22 Jul 2009)

brian_k said:
			
		

> Would you say the same thing if they weren't issued combat boots and were instead told to wear parade boots with there flight suits?



Um... didn't you guys used to do that anyways?



			
				brian_k said:
			
		

> Combat boots can be purchased just as easily as a belt but they should be issued.



Not if they issue the pieces of crap that we do!  ;D



			
				brian_k said:
			
		

> Also I find it odd that there never was supposed to be a belt issued for cbts, what do I wear my green issued belt with?



It's weird because when I got kitted out some time ago, they never issued belts... I got a pair of snazzy suspenders that no longer work with CADPAT... I was somewhat sad about that... but no longer.


----------



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

Parade boots or flight boots would be good to have for flying. The new combat boots that I am using are like two bricks when actually used for flying.


----------



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

> I got a pair of snazzy suspenders that no longer work with CADPAT


Now that you mentioned it I recall also being issued those snazzy pair of suspenders but I could never figure out what they were for since my cadpat it have buttons on the loops to attach them. Im going to have to ask the person I referred to above if he also received suspenders. That would be quite a smart move to issue suspenders that don't work on any pants and issue pants but not give out belts. what would Macgyver do?


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

Use some rope.


----------



## Roy Harding (22 Jul 2009)

Or twine.  (Sung to a Johnny Cash tune, the name of which escapes me at the moment)

"I hold my pants up with a piece of twine;
If you are mine - just pull the twine."


----------



## Good2Golf (22 Jul 2009)

Brian, I too have never received an issue belt for the 2-piece or my CADPAT, maybe it's a new thing.

Frankly, don't try and get a beer out of your buddy, instead, tell him he is absolutely correct, and gain years (or at least months) of amusement watching him walk around like a prat with the issue black belt!  It will be well worth buying yourself a beer, I can guarantee that.

If money/principle/etc... is not an issue, get this belt (or equivalent).  It looks cool (apparently important for some pilots) AND is functional (note the extract loop/D/A-ring to the left of the main buckle).

For guys who don't like the ankle boot of the GPBs/CWWBs, again you can splurge and get some of these, these, or these and some Nomex laces from your friendly Mark's Work Wearhouse, and you're set.

G2G


----------



## benny88 (22 Jul 2009)

As of at least 2007, they were issuing standard green belts @ CFLRS. At my squadron, I've seen a few obviously purchased squadron belts (green with a snarling tiger in tan) on the 2 piece, but most people are wearing the same green one that I was issued, I assume they got it from supply.


----------



## SupersonicMax (22 Jul 2009)

Simple solution :  wear the 1 piece flight suit


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jul 2009)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Simple solution :  wear the 1 piece flight suit



For short periods only.......Longer periods could cause constipation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2009)

I too have been issued (given?) a green rigger style belt. It's still in the wrapper.


----------



## brian_k (22 Jul 2009)

> ...tell him he is absolutely correct, and gain years (or at least months) of amusement watching him walk around like a prat with the issue black belt!



I still have much to learn. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> For short periods only.......Longer periods could cause constipation.



 ???


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ???



He means "constipatia fermizipperus"


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ???



CDN Aviator

Remember back to those days when you had to take your shovel and roll of TP and head off into the woods wearing your Crewsuit.........did you hit your collar........or did you wait a couple days for fresh porcelain?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator
> 
> Remember back to those days when you had to take your shovel and roll of TP and head off into the woods wearing your Crewsuit.........did you hit your collar........or did you wait a couple days for fresh porcelain?



I never once wore the old crewsuit. I dont know what changed between my army days and my air force days but i have yet, in 2000 flying hours, to use the on-board shitter. This is not because the flightsuit is a PITA, i just dont want to have to dump the toilet tank.

I very much doubt that anyone flying fast jets, some of our smaller training aircraft. maritime hellicopters are too worried about shitting in the woods.

In dont go to the field much though........Last time was on the Advanced SERE course and i didnt really want to stop for a dump, lest the dogs catch up to me.


----------

